# اساسياتDigital Image Processing



## عراقية الاصل (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 اخوتي في الله 
اليكم بعض المرفقات عن اساسيات معالجة الصور الرقمية

بسم الله ...​


----------



## ahmedmecha (14 أغسطس 2008)

بــــارك الله بك أختي الكريمة .


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاج الله خير اختي...

مشكووورة


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


:20::20::20:


----------



## م التحبو (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اختى لككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم على المرور الكريم اخوتي


----------



## simira (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الله ايخليج يا عراقية الاصل دزيلي بعد محاضرات عن معالجة الصور الرقمية بالعربي لان اني ادرس بالسويد او كلش صعب ما الكة احد يحجي لغتي او اسئل عن دراستي 
او اريد اسئل وين تدرس هاي المحاضرات بالعراق مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عراقية الاصل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

simira قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله ايخليج يا عراقية الاصل دزيلي بعد محاضرات عن معالجة الصور الرقمية بالعربي لان اني ادرس بالسويد او كلش صعب ما الكة احد يحجي لغتي او اسئل عن دراستي
> او اريد اسئل وين تدرس هاي المحاضرات بالعراق مع جزيل الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام 
الله يحفظكي اهلا اختي .......صراحة انا عندي كتب بس مو بلعربي بهذا المجال وتنفعكي كثيرا..
وتدرس بكلية العلوم الحاسبات اغلب شئ ... وتؤخذ اشياء بسيطة بكلية الهندسة الحاسبات
وتقبلي تحياتي


----------



## simira (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اني عندي كتب بالانكليزي بس هذا يعني انه انت تفتهمين بهذا المجال لهذا السبب اكدر اسئلج ان تساعديني بواجباتي 
لان اني ما افهم الموضوع اختصاصي فيزياء بس من ضمن بحث الدكتوراه لازم ادرسه 
اشلون ادزلج السؤال اهنا لو على ايميل ثاني لان اني ما افهم بالحاسبات ولا مشتركه بمنتدى من قبل 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عراقية الاصل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اطلبي اختي وان شاء الله مااقصر معاكي


----------



## asleepy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## simira (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ان تكتبي لي عن 
*1- *Convolution.
The convolution is the multiplication in Fourier domain.
وكيف ممكن حسابها باليد 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مخلدعبقرينو (19 يناير 2010)

عاشت ايدج ياوردة يا اصيلة


----------



## shehab al-deen (9 فبراير 2010)

Thanks allot...


----------

